# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  ZERDÜŞT PKK ve DiN. "İşte Pkk'nın ve Öcalan'ın Gerçek Yüzü"

## anau2



----------

